# Две грыжи, адская боль в левой ноге



## Roxy_Sochi (5 Фев 2018)

Добрый день! @Доктор Ступин, нужна Ваша консультация. У меня две грыжи - l4-l5 0,5 см, l5-s1 1,1 см. МРТ делала в декабре, тогда у меня появились боли в левой ноге, стало больно сидеть, было ощущение будто у меня арматура в ноге по задней стороне бедра. Лечилась у невролога-уколы, таблетки, электрофорез. На месяц стало легче, нога почти перестала беспокоить - остались боли в грушевидной, помогали упражнения на растяжку этой мышцы. 

Но в январе, после праздников вышла на работу ( а работа у меня ой какая сидячая, по 8 часов за компьютером, плюс 3-4 часа в дороге на работу и домой сижу), снова появились боли в ягодице, но уже адского характера, от ягодицы по задней стороне бедра и по голени, началось покалывание, мурашки по всей ноге, было очень сложно ходить и сидеть, даже в лежачем положении я не могла найти позу, чтобы боль хоть на секунду отпустила меня. Чудом добралась до невролога-назначила целебрекс, тонизилор, катэна, нейробион-от этих таблеток я смогла проработать дней 7. На 8-й день пришли боли такой страшной силы, что жить не хотелось, было ощущение будто нога моя левая как полотенце, скрученное в жгут. 

Невролог сжалилась надо мной и открыла больничный- мидокалмв/м, ксефокам в/м, сирдалуд 4 мг, цитофлавин, амитриптилин, ультразвук с гидрокортизоном, хожу к мануальному терапевту и на лфк записалась. Сегодня 7-й день, боль в ноге стала слабее, но совсем до конца не отпускает, если оценивать по 10бальной шкале, то в первый день было 9 баллов, а сегодня могу оценить от 3 до 6 иногда. По крайней мере, я могу спать ночью, без обезболивающего укола на ночь. Но ходить все равно больно, хромаю. Мурашек и покалываний по утрам стало тоже меньше по силе и длительности.  Но появилось на боковой стороне бедра место, где, как мне кажется, у меня онемела кожа. Также наблюдаются задержки стула до 3-4 дней...надеюсь, что это из-за лекарств, а не из-за грыжи. сегодня ходила на консультацию к нейрохирургу, он мне   сказал, что показания к операции 100%. Ждёт меня на плановую операцию на следующей неделе. Невролог, у которого я лечусь, также склоняется к оперативному лечению. Но мой мануальный терапевт говорит, чтобы я не соглашалась на операцию. 

И я не знаю, что мне делать... грыжа не маленькая, 11 мм... на сегодняшний день мне все ещё больно сидеть, ходить, лежать удобно только на спине.  Соглашаться на операцию? Хотелось бы услышать мнение врачей.

Да, кстати )) когда вышла от нейрохирурга, на «радостях» нога болеть сразу перестала и я пять остановок пешком прошла как ни в чем не бывало))


----------



## La murr (5 Фев 2018)

@Roxy_Sochi, Ирина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (5 Фев 2018)

Дополню, мне 35 лет, рост 172, вес 67. Мануальный терапевт проводит со мной следующие манипуляции:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2018)

Вопрос оперироваться или нет?


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (6 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, да, идти на операцию или нет?


----------



## vbl15 (6 Фев 2018)

Показания к плановой операции есть, а оперироваться или нет решать Вам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Если классный хирург говорит что надо подумать и посмотреть, то что остаётся Вам!
Подумать и посмотреть!
И полечиться.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (6 Фев 2018)

@vbl15, спасибо за Ваше мнение!

@Доктор Ступин, в какую сторону мне двигаться? На что делать упор в лечении? Сегодня 8-й день, как я делаю уколы, боль в ноге сильная при ходьбе, стоять не могу - боль усиливается, становится чуть легче, только лёжа на спине, покалывать стало чаще, мурашки по всей ноге и жжение в стопе появляется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Перечисленное для снятия воспаления и боли. Лучше всего тут работают блокады и уколы-капельницы со стероидами.
Лежа не болит, потому что не двигается больное место, раньше так и лечили, отлеживались как можно дольше.
Другой вариант не двигать им - костыли и (или) корсет.
А для того, чтобы оставшиеся здоровыми брали на себя функцию работы-массаж, мануальная терапия, лфк или то что применяют чаще всего-расхаживание.


----------



## AIR (6 Фев 2018)

Сложно в подобном случае создать заочно корректное мнение... Лично я склонен считать, что лучше прооперироваться. ...  Продолжительное консервативное лечение заберет дополнительные средства и время..


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (6 Фев 2018)

@AIR, спасибо за Ваше мнение


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (7 Фев 2018)

Вопрос - после такой операции в будущем рожать то можно? И сколько времени должно пройти после операции? Мы с мужем очень хотим второго ребёнка


----------



## AIR (7 Фев 2018)

Roxy_Sochi написал(а):


> Вопрос - после такой операции в будущем рожать то можно? И сколько времени должно пройти после операции? Мы с мужем очень хотим второго ребёнка


Не вижу препятствий (с). Но, на мой взгляд, желательно посмотреть состояние мышц пояснично-крестцового отдела и при необходимости немного позаниматься ими (руками, упражнениями).. Сколько нужно для стойкого хорошего самочувствия. .


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (26 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, добрый день! Снова я со своей 11мм грыжей L5-S1. На работу до сих пор не вышла, был период улучшения на несколько дней после капельниц и прочего лечения. После снова вернулись боли от ягодицы до стопы, мурашки, жжение в стопе, иногда стопа как будто не моя, а по ощущениям деревянный ботинок, нога очень «тяжёлая». Сидеть дольше 10 минут не получается, нарастает в этом положении боль в ноге. Ходить могу в течение получаса-боль терпимая, дольше хуже. По утрам конечно боль самая сильная, хромаю. Помогает полежать. На носочках стоять, ходить могу, когда нога не «деревянная», на пятках тоже нормально. На прошлой неделе у меня один день ныла поясница и грудной отдел, держалась температура до 37,4, никаких простудных проявлений не было. Пролежала в постели, ничего не принимала от температуры, через сутки все прошло... что это могло быть? И, наверное, мне пора на операцию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2018)

Пора не пора, пока решать Вам.
Показания есть, плановые. имхо.
Температура была и ушла, значит не страшно, причина от простуды, до вегетативной реакции на боль.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (27 Фев 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Температура была и ушла, значит не страшно


  Фух  не буду лишний раз нервничать.

 Сегодня была на приеме у невролога, назначила мне дополнительно принимать катадалон.

 Я пару недель назад отправила в ФЦН г.Новосибирска свои жалобы на боли и снимки МРТ, сегодня получила от них приглашение. В графе «метод лечения» указано Двухуровневое проведение эпидуральных электродов.  Что это значит? Поискала в интернете и мне кажется, что это вовсе не то, что мне нужно...


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (4 Мар 2018)

обнаружила у себя следующее - если прикасаться к пояснице в районе трех позвонков (не знаю мои ли это Л4-Л5-С1 или они расположены ниже? В общем примерно на два-три пальца ниже пупка) чувствую боль при легком надавливании пальцами, похоже будто на синяк давишь. При грыже такое проявление - это норма?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2018)

Roxy_Sochi написал(а):


> Фух  не буду лишний раз нервничать.
> 
> Сегодня была на приеме у невролога, назначила мне дополнительно принимать катадалон.
> 
> Я пару недель назад отправила в ФЦН г.Новосибирска свои жалобы на боли и снимки МРТ, сегодня получила от них приглашение. В графе «метод лечения» указано Двухуровневое проведение эпидуральных электродов.  Что это значит? Поискала в интернете и мне кажется, что это вовсе не то, что мне нужно...


Переспросите.
Что-то напутали.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (4 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, точно напутали. Не поеду в Сибирь. Ждать долго очереди.  Я уже сдалась местному нейрохирургу, через неделю ложусь на плановую операцию. Улучшений нет, сил терпеть тоже не осталось.


----------



## AIR (4 Мар 2018)

Ну и правильно.. А после операции уже можно будет спокойно, в "рабочем режиме ", восстанавливаться..


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (4 Мар 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну и правильно.. А после операции уже можно будет спокойно, в "рабочем режиме ", восстанавливаться..


Страшно, конечно, но надеюсь, что все будет хорошо. Настраиваю себя на удачный результат. Каждый день читаю форум, с Вами как-то спокойнее, увереннее в дальнейших шагах, узнаю, что можно и нельзя, как себя вести после операции... хорошо, что Вы есть 
Доктор AIR, а что вы думаете по этому поводу:


Roxy_Sochi написал(а):


> обнаружила у себя следующее - если прикасаться к пояснице в районе трех позвонков (не знаю мои ли это Л4-Л5-С1 или они расположены ниже? В общем примерно на два-три пальца ниже пупка) чувствую боль при легком надавливании пальцами, похоже будто на синяк давишь. При грыже такое проявление - это норма?


----------



## AIR (4 Мар 2018)

Roxy_Sochi написал(а):


> если прикасаться к пояснице в районе трех позвонков (не знаю мои ли это Л4-Л5-С1 или они расположены ниже? В общем примерно на два-три пальца ниже пупка) чувствую боль при легком надавливании пальцами, похоже будто на синяк давишь. При грыже такое проявление - это норма?


Это говорит об изменениях в местных тканях..Напряжение и микро травматизация  в мышцах-сухожилиях-связках.. Отечность с нарушением микроциркуляции в мышцах и окружающих тканях.. Эти изменения вполне могут способствовать грыжеобразованию,  а также компрессии местно проходящего нерва...
Такое проявление может быть и при большой грыже и при небольшой, а иногда (весьма нечасто) и совсем без грыжи..


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (5 Мар 2018)

@AIR, спасибо, что объяснили, доктор AIR!  У меня возник (возможно Вам покажется глупым) вопрос  А то что я корсет ношу, не усугубляет ещё больше микроциркуляцию? Он же получается сдавливает эту область?


----------



## AIR (5 Мар 2018)

Roxy_Sochi написал(а):


> если прикасаться к пояснице в районе трех позвонков (не знаю мои ли это Л4-Л5-С1





Roxy_Sochi написал(а):


> А то что я корсет ношу, не усугубляет ещё больше микроциркуляцию? Он же получается сдавливает эту область?


А там и так практически нет ни движения, ни микроциркуляции  Как говорится,  хуже уже некуда... Поэтому и шибко ухудшить не получится..


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (6 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, плохие вести с фронта  сдавала анализы к операции, в крови зашкаливает креатинин с мочевиной (может указывать на больные мышцы?), в моче лейкоциты (возможно ли из-за длительного приема НПВС?) ураты, сделала УЗИ почек-нашли микролиты 0,4см. Уролог сказал, что у меня пиелонефрит в самом расцвете. Назначил цефтриаксон в/м, канефрон и фурамаг... 6 дней пролечиться, в пн сдать повторно анализы. Дело в том, что в пн меня уже ждут на плановую госпитализацию в нейрохирургию. С такими почками оперировать не будут? За шесть дней станет лучше? У меня нет температуры, поясница не беспокоит ( за исключением того одного дня, когда температура держалась 37,4 и ныла поясница). Только нога. Я нигде не переохлаждалась. Спину берегу. С мочеиспусканием все в порядке, задержек, болей, жжения нет. Сегодня на всякий случай пересдала ещё раз мочу, вдруг ошибка? Результат узнаю позже.
 Ну а для того, чтобы сдать все анализы, пройти всех врачей и обследования перед операцией - нужно иметь «железное» здоровье!


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (6 Мар 2018)

Неделя разница между анализами. Никакого осадка в этот раз не нашли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

А креатинин?


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (6 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А креатинин?


Кровь ещё не пересдавала. Странно, но такая разница по лейкоцитам и прочему, может это вообще не мой анализ. Перепутали может ))

Самое главное - меня возьмут на операцию с таким анализом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

Не думаю.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (6 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, пришла беда - отворяй ворота!


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (14 Мар 2018)

Всем доброго времени суток! 
Меня сегодня прооперировали, поставили титан вместо диска L5-S1, закрепили позвонки болтами. Чувствую себя сейчас хорошо, нога не болит больше! Можно переворачиваться на живот, лежать на боку. Нейрохирург сказал, что завтра можно будет встать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2018)

Молодец.


----------



## La murr (14 Мар 2018)

@Roxy_Sochi, добрый вечер!
Выздоравливайте! 
Всё о жёсткой фиксации позвоночника (ТПФ). Показания, рекомендации, особенности реабилитации


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (15 Мар 2018)

Итак, прошёл второй день после операции. Сегодня три раза вставала, делала несколько шагов. Сам процесс подъема с кровати, а также лечь обратно - даётся мне пока тяжело, спина (шов) болит, да и боязно. Первый раз помогал хирург, второй раз сама - кряхтела, было очень страшно, но я сделала это. В третий раз уже чууть легче, но тоже под руководством медперсонала. Стою, хожу более менее уверенно, но не переусердствую, несколько метров по палате. Обошлась сегодня днём без обезболивающего укола. Температура от 36,8 до 37,2. Делали перевязку-шов маленький, внутренний, все хорошо (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу). Завтра будет легче, держись, женщина!))

Оперировали меня заведующий нхо и мой нх, сегодня зав. приходил, сообщил, что грыжа у меня была ооочень огромная, «полопались» все сегменты диска. Поэтому вычистили полностью.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (16 Мар 2018)

Третий день. Полет нормальный )) Доктор разрешил гулять по коридору! Вставать с кровати уже наловчилась. Хожу медленно, но с улыбкой) потому что нет больше той ужасной боли!


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (24 Мар 2018)

Первая маленькая круглая дата ))
10 дней назад была проведена операция. Микродискэктомия L5-S1. Межтеловой спондилодез винтовым титановым имплантом. Уровнем выше L4-L5 у меня осталась грыжа 5мм, никакого беспокойства она мне не доставляет.

Сегодня поехала к хирургу снимать швы, сказали, что ещё рано, не зажило. Жду до четверга.

Нейрохирург и невролог запретили мне любую лфк ещё на две недели (читаю форум, почти всем после операции чуть ли не на второй день уже можно начинать, мои врачи перестраховываются что ли). Поэтому остаётся мне только ходьба. Стараюсь минут 30-40 ходить, потом столько же отдыхаю. Мышцы ног устают к вечеру, никаких других неприятных симптомов (ттт) более не испытываю.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (4 Апр 2018)

Три недели после операции. Прохожу за день 5-7 км. Продолжаю пить ипигрикс и берокка. Делаю ЛФК. Ничего не беспокоит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)




----------



## Roxy_Sochi (26 Апр 2018)

1,5 месяца после операции. Все хорошо, начала присаживаться, могу сидеть 10-15 минут. За день нагуливаю по 10-11 км, ЛФК каждый день.
Начались проблемы с шеей, болит после сна. Уже третью подушку перепробовала. Сегодня хочу купить ортопедическую с валиком под шею, может с ней будет по другому. Остеохондроз в шее есть. Года два назад делала рентген, МРТ нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

Лфк для шеи есть?


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (27 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лфк для шеи есть?


Да, нашла на pozwonocnik.ru, делаю, приняла нимесил на ночь, сегодня после сна уже нет таких сильных болей, до покупки подушки ещё не дошла, пешком далековато, надо решиться на вылазку )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

И нпвп, и мази, и аппликатор, дней на 5.
Лфк надо, так как идёт формирование стереотипа и так как в пояснице ограничений прибавится, то в шее нагрузка увеличится.

Встаньте плечом к стене, прижмитесь слегка и поставьте подушку к стенке, голову держите прямо. Сделайте фото со спины всех подушек. Посмотрим, что не так с ними?


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (27 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, сфотографировать  меня пока некому, муж в больницу попал... про аппликатор, спасибо, что напомнили! ЛФК у меня теперь как зубы почистить 

Чем плохо (или не плохо) отсутствие ахиллова рефлекса? У меня нога не дергается, невролог сказал, что может так и останется. 

Второй месяц принимаю ипидакрин по 1 т. 3 раза в день. Ещё мне назначили актовегин, но на форуме сложилось мнение, что от него не только пользы нет, но и вреден...

Если не восстановится, ничего страшного? На что это влияет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2018)

Ни на что не влияет. Признак того что было когда-то плохо.


----------



## Helen68 (4 Май 2018)

@Roxy_Sochi, добрый день! У меня вопрос возник к вам по поводу того, что вам один только диск закрепили, хотя в смежном L4-L5 есть протрузия. Как может повлиять на диск L4-L5 тот факт, что смежный уровень зафиксирован, вы не обсуждали с доктором? У меня похожая проблема поэтому интересуюсь. Возможно если правильно себя вести и делать лфк, это понижает риски, я надеюсь на это. по крайней мере. И еще вопрос носите ли вы корсет, а то почему-то у всех по-разному.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (4 Май 2018)

Добрый день, @Helen68. У меня на L4-L5 грыжа 5 мм, мне кажется анатомический факт ее наличия неважен, важно отсутствие неврологических проявлений. Моя никакой клиники не даёт, поэтому и не стали трогать этот уровень. В период реабилитации подвижность в пояснице ограничена, после операции учишься вести себя правильно, чтобы минимизировать нагрузку на позвоночник (правильно сидеть, вставать, наклоняться, поднимать что либо
 и так далее), плюс занятия ЛФК без фанатизма, ходьба - все эти мероприятия в течение года приведут к выздоровлению, грыжа зарубцуется. Так мне объяснил мой врач. Конечно, нагрузка после тпф перераспределяется, вероятность увеличения грыжи есть... я надеюсь, что все обойдётся, стараюсь беречь спину.
По поводу корсета. Нейрохирург рекомендовал не носить его дольше одного месяца. Невролог мне говорит пока продолжать носить. На длительную прогулку я его все равно надеваю. Да и дома, когда посуду мою или ещё какие либо домашние дела. Несколько раз выходила на улицу без корсета, ничего не случилось. Но иногда (когда без корсета) такое ощущение, будто у меня позвоночник как гармошка в трусы складывается )) после гимнастики это ощущение проходит.


----------



## Helen68 (4 Май 2018)

@Roxy_Sochi,  Благодарю за разъяснение.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (18 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! 

 Два месяца после операции. Была сегодня у невролога, все у меня хорошо, рефлекс на ноге почти восстановился, болей при правильных движениях никаких нет. 

Врач назначила мне таблетки цитофлавин и три сеанса иглорефлексотерапии. ИРТ я ещё понимаю, вреда не будет... но для чего мне эти таблетки? Витамины группы Б я пропила после операции в течение месяца. 

Интересует Ваше мнение касательно необходимости назначенного.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2018)

Витамины в таком состоянии пьют скорее по профилактическим показаниям.
То есть, по Вашему желанию.


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (15 Июн 2018)

Ну что ж, прошло три месяца после операции. Сегодня закрыли больничный. На работу пока не выхожу, взяла отпуск на две недели. Со спиной, ногой и в целом все отлично. Начала плавать в море брасом, а также кролем на спине. Могу весь день проводить вертикально, спина не устаёт, в отличии от месяца назад-обязательно нужно было прилечь несколько раз в течении дня. Позвонки в грудном отделе перестали болеть при нажатии (принимала нпвп и мазала найз гелем), шея после сна раньше болела - тоже все прошло (да здравствует ЛФК и анатомическая подушка!). Единственное, что не могу делать - это скруглять спину, когда стоя на одном колене пытаюсь застегнуть, завязать обувь. Поэтому делаю это с прямой спиной. Да и упражнение стоя на четвереньках с округлением спины тоже не получается. Насколько я представляю - участок L5-S1 не участвует в этих движениях, значит это мышцы ограничивают округление спины?


----------



## Roxy_Sochi (9 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день, хочу приобрести у Вас ортоадаптивную подушку под крестец/копчик. Как это можно организовать? Под поясницу уже купила себе, радуюсь )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2018)

Roxy_Sochi написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, добрый день, хочу приобрести у Вас ортоадаптивную подушку под крестец/копчик. Как это можно организовать? Под поясницу уже купила себе, радуюсь )


В центре в Люберцах
В салоне в Люберцах
В салоне в Жуковском
В салоне в Раменском 
В салоне в Москве на Первомайской.
В Питере, на производстве 
Или вот тут заказать: http://ortho.shop/catalog/sistemyi_zdorovya_doktora_stupina/


----------

